# Gas tank "rust"



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an atv that's been siting for 4 years with gas in it. Wanted to get it going. I drained the gas but the tank seems to have rusted? It was 3/4 full. The rust seams to come off in large flakes.

Any one know how to clean a tank out? I looked it up online and there are a ton of ways.

It was sealed. I see large flakes in the bottom of the tank. BTW the entire tank is metal.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have cleaned the insides of a few motorcycle and riding mower tanks by putting small bolts, nuts, lock washers and flat washers in tank then shaking the tank. Flush tank out and repeat as necessary. May take a while depending on how much rust but it will clean tank out.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks! I have seen that. Some people do vinegar or other things to eat it. Is there someplace in the Akron area that restores tanks? Price? Hate to be caught out miles from help with a clogged carb.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

put a cheap inline filter on for awhile at first like a lawnmower clear one to see if your still getting rust.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fishingful said:


> Thanks! I have seen that. Some people do vinegar or other things to eat it. Is there someplace in the Akron area that restores tanks? Price? Hate to be caught out miles from help with a clogged carb.


There may be some kind of liquid to put in the tank without putting some kind of hard loose material in the tank and shaking it to knock the rust loose but I don't know what that would be.
After using compressed air with a long air nozzle attached to blow the rust out the bolts,washers and nuts knocked loose, I used a couple cans of Brake Clean to spray up into the tank while holding tanks upside down. This helped rinse everything out. Too,Brake Clean evaporates quickly and enabled me to repeat the shaking process again.
My final flush/rinse was done with kerosene.
Then, I plugged the tank outlet, filled the tank fuel and let it set for a couple days watching for leaks.
You will be surprised how clean this process will get the tank.

Whether you do it yourself or have it cleaned, FISHIN 2 has some very good advice as far as installing an extra fuel filter. Or, if your quad already has an inline filter that's easily accessible, some short riding trips are in order before blasting off on a long one. Changing the fuel filter out very regularly. I'd also carry a spare for your first long outing.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks fastwater. Do you put anything in the tank besides the small bolts, nuts, lock washers and flat washers? It does not sound like it but just wanted to be sure.

I was just reading that someone put a bunch of blankets in the dryer and the tank in the middle and ran it with no heat. That sounded interesting.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I've done just what you are doing with an outboard with integral tank. You will probably have to seal/line the inside of the tank or it will just rust again. I used red kote and it turned out great and haven't noticed any flaking or peeling. It doesn't take much I bought a whole quart and only used a few ounces. Your probably far away but you could have the can I have.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw that stuff. But was concerned about it peeling. Will have to see where to get some. This tank is not rusted to the extent that I have seen in the videos I have watched. It seems to flake off pretty easily and was only above the gas level. the tank was 3/4 full.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fishingful said:


> Thanks fastwater. Do you put anything in the tank besides the small bolts, nuts, lock washers and flat washers? It does not sound like it but just wanted to be sure.
> 
> I was just reading that someone put a bunch of blankets in the dryer and the tank in the middle and ran it with no heat. That sounded interesting.


No, I did not used anything other than the bolts,washers etc. You could use anything that's hard. Even small clean gravel such as gravel you would buy for an aquarium. I just used nuts,bolts etc cause I had a bucket of them in the garage.
Far as lining the inside of the tank with something to keep it from rusting..I never did and experienced no further trouble cause I always kept fuel in the tanks which kept the moisture out. Plus, the inside of a fuel tank is not coated with anything from the factory and I would be concerned that anything I coated it with would eventually come off and plug the fuel system.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

fishingful said:


> I have an atv that's been siting for 4 years with gas in it. Wanted to get it going. I drained the gas but the tank seems to have rusted? It was 3/4 full. The rust seams to come off in large flakes.
> 
> Any one know how to clean a tank out? I looked it up online and there are a ton of ways.
> 
> It was sealed. I see large flakes in the bottom of the tank. BTW the entire tank is metal.


Here's one you might want to look into . . . http://www.metalrescue.com/home.aspx The stuff is awesome!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd nix the dryer idea. I thought putting my wrenches in the dishwasher was a good idea too.
Til the wife found out.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol as soon as she buys the dryer she can tell me what to do with it. We have 2 dryers the one in the basement does not get used much.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

The dryer idea with no heat may be a good one. Long as you put the tank in a box and maybe put some newspaper around it to keep the tank stationary in the box. Kinda like a tumbler for shell casings.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The videos I saw they wrapped it in blankets then stuffed more blankets around it in the dryer so it wouldn't bang around. No heat just the rotation.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

i de-rusted an old truck gas tank by putting a piece of small dog chain onto a bolt, hold it in place with a couple of flat washers and a nut. put the thread end of the bolt into a drill, put the chain in the tank and give it hell. It worked great.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fishingful said:


> The videos I saw they wrapped it in blankets then stuffed more blankets around it in the dryer so it wouldn't bang around. No heat just the rotation.


Sure worth a try.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fish_fear_me said:


> Here's one you might want to look into . . . http://www.metalrescue.com/home.aspx The stuff is awesome!


Interesting that their website has a specific section about de-rusting motorcycle gas tanks, which should be nearly identical to ATV gas tanks! If you're looking for something more readily available, I wonder if CLR would work. I know it works on calcium and lime. Never tried it on rust!


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

One thing to consider when using any type of rust remover is that once the rust is completely removed, the metal inside should be sealed. Otherwise, moisture in the fuel or condensation inside the tank will pentrate the steel and rust will form again. "Red-Cote" or "Kreem Fuel Tank Sealer" are but two of the products available.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Find somewhere and have it boiled, done.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

after doing all this rust remover stuff, put a in line filter before the carb and you,ll be fine.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have some "stuff"...cant remember the name off it . ..the guys that restore Harleys use this "stuff" and swear by it .i bought it for a project that i never finished ...any way...if your interested PM me your number and i will give it to you....im in unointown . ...


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Interesting that their website has a specific section about de-rusting motorcycle gas tanks, which should be nearly identical to ATV gas tanks! If you're looking for something more readily available, I wonder if CLR would work. I know it works on calcium and lime. Never tried it on rust!


Dont know about gas tanks but it sure works good for heater cores


----------

